# Woodpeckers OneTIME Tool - Sharpening System- 2020



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just recieved an email about a new oneTIME tool form Woodpeckers.

I like the idea of having either one wide wheel or two wheels widely separated. But $150 is just too much. Does anyone know of a similar sharpening jig with either one wide wheel or two separated wheels? I know that the Veritas Mk II does. Are there any others?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I didn't get an email about that tool at all. I remember making a product suggestion for it and having a fairly lengthy email conversation about it. I had no idea they would charge $250 for the full kit though…ouch.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

If your going to spend that much on a guide I recommend the sharp skate. It's employs the side sharpening method. 
This tool will train your hands. I have one with wheels that I still use for my small dovetail chisels.









I think it's less money then the woodpeckers jig.

Good Luck


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I didn t get an email about that tool at all. I remember making a product suggestion for it and having a fairly lengthy email conversation about it. *I had no idea they would charge $250 for the full kit though*...ouch.
> 
> - sansoo22


So you aren't familiar with Woodpeckers? ;-)

Their new system, other than having the ability to flip the wheels to the inside or outside, appears like a copy of the honing guide that came with the wide blade attachment for the Work Sharp 3000. Unfortunately, that attachment has been discontinued because the honing guide was worth the price on it's own. It also had the fixture for setting the length. And I think the whole kit was around $60…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Gotta say one thing for them Peckers. They have a really high opinion of themselves.

Using antiquated technology to top the price of Hap Stanley's Sharp Skate. Unbelievable.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

And yet, they well sell a bunch of them. Pretty but too expensive.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I received the same email as well. The first thing that I noticed is that it doesn't have the ability to put a camber on the blade like the MKII does with the optional camber wheel. The WP jig appears to only give you a square edge. I do like it though. My Tormek system will have to suffice for now.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Just buy the $15 one that works just fine and spray paint it red. Spend the $200 you save on pizza and beer.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

So, for $250, can it cook?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Just buy the $15 one that works just fine and spray paint it red. Spend the $200 you save on pizza and beer.
> 
> - SMP


AWESOME idea.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have they type with a single narrow roller in the center. Unfortunately I find that it tends to cut on side or the other of the blade more. Maybe my technique.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have they type with a single narrow roller in the center. Unfortunately I find that it tends to cut on side or the other of the blade more. Maybe my technique.
> 
> - dschlic1


There are some easy modifications to make to those, WELL worth the hour to do, although if you make more than $250 per hour I guess it would make sense to just but the pocketpeckers one. If its good enough for Deneb, its good enough for me:


----------

